# "Heart Bunnies"



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2007)

As some may be aware, yes I breed bunnies. Ihave a lot of bunnies. I know that a lot of breeders aren't uberattached to every single rabbit they produce. So it is with me, thoughI have my favorites. Theres always those few bunnies that you willnever let leave you. I've heard some people on the forum call them''heart bunnies''. 

I realized that I never introduced my ''Heart Bunnies'' to you. SoThats the purpose of my thread. And feel free to share a pic of youheart bunnies with me...though most of you have chosen to exploit yoursin your avatar. Grand! 

Ok so here we go..






You may have already met Cymry, my blue-eyed dutch misfit. 





Cloooose Up.





This is Integra. I buoght her at the pet store, but she's a sweetlittle doe and I've used her as a foundation for my dutch herd. She'ssweet as can be and also a personal favorite of my family. I've shownher once at the 2006 pasrba, but she somehow broke her toe afterwardsand it sticks out funny, and the judges caught it so afterwards I justretired her ot brood doe and special friend. Int he summer time,there's a lady down the street who sets up a veggie stand, and I take''Teggers'' down there and let her pick out her snack and then we gohome. When I was in san Diego they had a dog store at the mall, withall kinds of doggie perfumes and junk, and I buoght Teggers a littlespiked collar, which we wore proudly for 1 months. Then ate it. Best$15 I ever spent. *cough*. Integra has recently just had her3rd litter, which is her 1st litter of chocolates. She's anamazing mother, i've never lost a baby from her and she's even fosteredbabies for me without a second thought. She also throws some gorgeousbabies. 




And this is my other dutchie love, Gideon. I rescued him from a meatauction and have also used him for my Dutch Foundation. He's alsothrown some amzing babies, and he's earned himself 3 GC legs since Irescued hi mas an 10 (estimated) week old baby. He's sired the firsttwo of Integra's litters, also. Their babies have all been awesome. Iwish I had room to keep some babies from their first litter, but I soldthem all. I'm still in contact with some of the owners, though. Giddyis sweet and always greets me and asks for his pet pet before he digsin to his meal. He loves the pet pet. Sadly, this is the onlyphoto have I of Giddy for the moment, i'll take some more later. 





And Artemis! The proud daughter of Gideon and Integra from their secondlitter. I kept her sister also, but Whitnee died while giving birth.Artemis has her father's great coat color and short body, but hermother's face and fullness. You really can see both perants just bylooking at her, which I find amazing. She has beautiful markings too,like her mother, but the slightly longer stops of Gideon. Artemis hasalso picked up 2 GC LEgs (She would have had 3 if I hadn't effed up thepaperwork....still kicking myself in the arse for that one). She's veryvery sweet and loves any and all attention. She's had 2 litters for me,one she had a whopping 8 babies. The two runts died, I can't reallyfault her for that, they were REALLY tiny. But she took great care ofthe remaining 6. She's recently just had her second litter by adifferent buck, and had 4 beautiful little blacks (Tron and Carolinebeing two of them!). Also in that litter is Jezebell...who was fosteredby my friend for a short while (and also named by her) but friend's mumwas allergic, so Jez came home again. Jex also is amazing in type,color, and markings...save for a tiny white spot on her ear tip. I mayhang onto her as a brood doe since this line seems ot produce someawesome mothers. Artie is insanely intellignent also, and has proven tobe a grand problem solver and learned ''bunny kisses' on command. Shealso comes when called, I know a lot of bunnies do that...but shelearned how to do both within a day. Artemis is my bunnylove, and alsoone of my proudest accomplishments as far as breeding goes. I have another pic of her with her second litter.



The litter (baby Tron and CAroline!)




She's all like '' hey wasup''. She has one of the most beautifuldutchie blazes ever...and she always throws that to her babies. Everysingle baby from the last litter had that blaze...and every single babyfrom this litter did, too. Most of Integra's babies have had thatawesome blaze, too. 

So that'st he crew...i'm sure it'll get bigger.


----------



## Haley (Feb 12, 2007)

Your babies are all so adorable. I love dutch bunnies, especially chocolate. 

Integra is beautiful. I just love her coloring. My Max is chocolate,but his color looks a lot darker than hers. Shes prettier


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2007)

I just noticed you're in Michigan. Are you goignto Dutch Nationals this year? Ir ally wantt o go, but I don't think mybudget will allow for it with wedding coming up and all. Last yearNationals was like 45 minutes from me. What a treat. And I had like...4showable dutches to bring and they all placed low. Haha. 

Thank you for the shower of compliments. I'll tell Teggers you think she's sexy. 
Maybe she and Max should...y'know...do a little sumthin' sumthin'.

Here's a picture of ''Gran'ma'' teaching Integra to drive home from the feed store. Note her adorable spiked collar.


----------



## Lassie (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,How are you doing today? I am doing ok.



Come and look at my post plz.. It says buster on it..



Lassie:elephant:


----------



## Haley (Feb 12, 2007)

Where are dutch nationals? Ive actually never been to a show before. If I go to OH, that will be my first.

I love Integra. She and Max would make a perfect couple, although he has a boyfriend at the moment


----------



## polly (Feb 12, 2007)

Cymry is beautiful I have never seen one withblue eyes i could really fall for a bunny like that. Do you get manywith blue eyes or is it really unusual i have only seen blue eyedwhites before


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2007)

*Dutch nationals are always the last weekend of April...and this year are held in Kalamazoo, MI.

I'm glad you like TEggers. And so what? Integra herself has 2 boyfriends. 


Haley wrote: *


> Where are dutch nationals?Ive actually never been to a show before. If I go to OH, that will bemy first.
> 
> I love Integra. She and Max would make a perfect couple, although he has a boyfriend at the moment


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2007)

*Why thank you! Blue-eyed dutches areunshowable and rare. But they pop up here and there. I don't want tointroduce Cymry's genes to my show herd for that reason, but I am usingher to try and develope a blue-eyed blue if you're interested. Irecently had a blue doe spring up that I was all excited aboshowing...and then discovered she hasa blue spot on one eye. Cymry isactually due in a few days to a blue.

-JAK


polly wrote: *


> Cymry is beautiful I havenever seen one with blue eyes i could really fall for a bunny likethat. Do you get many with blue eyes or is it really unusual i haveonly seen blue eyed whites before


----------



## missyscove (Feb 12, 2007)

Beautiful buns, as usual. Now, in thetitle it says you just ate a cookie, I've been wondering, what sort ofcookie was it?


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2007)

great buns! they are so cute, i love the look of the dutch!

*Haley wrote: *


> Where are dutch nationals? Ive actually never been to a show before. If I go to OH, that will be my first.




haley, you would be amazed at a rabbit show, my favorite michigan oneis comming up at the start of march. . .it is at the MSU pavilions. ..it was my first show when i bred, and will always be my fav. . . somany rabbits. . .so many lionheads!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 12, 2007)

*It was definitely a Nilla Wafer...one of God's greatest creations...


missyscove wrote: *


> Beautiful buns, asusual. Now, in the title it says you just ate a cookie, I'vebeen wondering, what sort of cookie was it?


----------



## missyscove (Feb 13, 2007)

Good to know.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 13, 2007)

I like to get a big glass of milk....and drop ahuge handful of nilla wafers into it....let them sink...then spoon themout and eat the cookie moosh. Its very much of the yummy that happenson my sp00n.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 14, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote:*


> I like to get a big glass of milk....and drop a huge handfulof nilla wafers into it....let them sink...then spoon them out and eatthe cookie moosh. Its very much of the yummy that happens on my sp00n.


That ^^ was really gross. I'll go throw up now. Lucky for you I do keep my eating habits to myself.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 14, 2007)

*I accidentally posted the samet hing twiceand I don't know howto delete it so i'm just editing it and writingsomething different.


Pickles. 


missyscove wrote: *


> *JAKRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I like to get a big glass ofmilk....and drop a huge handful of nilla wafers into it....let themsink...then spoon them out and eat the cookie moosh. Its very much ofthe yummy that happens on my sp00n.
> ...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 14, 2007)

*Psh, that is totally by far the least gross thing in the world. You don't know how to eat cookies, woman!


missyscove wrote: *


> *JAKRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I like to get a big glass ofmilk....and drop a huge handful of nilla wafers into it....let themsink...then spoon them out and eat the cookie moosh. Its very much ofthe yummy that happens on my sp00n.
> ...


----------



## naturestee (Feb 14, 2007)

My husband does that with graham crackers.

Gorgeous buns, btw! I think I _need_ Cymry!


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2007)

i eat my cookies like that too!!!

although normally it is with oreos. . . or chocolate teddy grams. . .yum!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2007)

I love eating cookies like that.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 14, 2007)

*How about one of her babies? She's due in afew days here. Hopefulyl she doesn't eat these ones too. But she'scalmed down significantly since then. And that wsa her first litter soshe may have freaked out. We shall see. She's bred to a blue.EEEE!!!


naturestee wrote: *


> My husband does that with graham crackers.
> 
> Gorgeous buns, btw! I think I _need_ Cymry!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 14, 2007)

*Ooh, double quote. You see? I'm no crazy.This is totally the way to eat cookies. This procedure also works wellwith tea (french vanilla please thank you). 
Also thats the only way I eat teddy grahms! 

Does anyone else think the mini oreos don't taste quite like their behemoth cousins? 




"*i eat my cookies like that too!!!

although normally it is with oreos. . . or chocolate teddy grams. . .yum!"
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> I love eating cookies like that.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 14, 2007)

PS - For all the Cymry fans out there....this ones shows off her baby blues rather well.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 14, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote:*


> *Psh, that is totally by far the least gross thing in theworld. You don't know how to eat cookies, woman!
> 
> 
> missyscove wrote: *
> ...


My goodness, you sounded just like my cousin there, lol. Italked to him only over aim for like 6 months until he moved to Francein December to join the foreign legion...weird kid. That'sbecause we haven't been allowed to see any of my dad's family since hismom died in 2001. They had a bit of a falling out and wekids/cousins have to suffer. But yeah, that was freaky.

Oh, and yes, the big oreos are sooo better. 

I'll share one of my eating habits now, I like to eat all of thechocolate off of the york peppermint patties before I eat theinside. It's messy, but good, very good.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 14, 2007)

York peppermint patties make me want to punchbabies. I hate them so much. So really, not matter how you do eat them,its gross to me.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 15, 2007)

Oreos are so gross, they taste really cheap and...yucky.

Your rabbits on the other hand, are incredibly beautiful! You have much nicer dutch stock in the US than we have here.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 15, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote:*


> York peppermint patties make me want to punch babies. I hatethem so much. So really, not matter how you do eat them, its gross tome.


The babies will band together and throw peppermint patties at you, and you shall run in fear... 

I mean, what?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 15, 2007)

I used to eat Peppermint Patties andOreos. Not anymore, that stuff stays stuck in your teeth andI don't need to add anymore reasons to get cavities. I passon sugar ALL the time. I'm over it. I don't think Ihave any strange eating habits either. Except that I likeblack eyed peas and hominy.:shock:


----------



## Blyre (Feb 15, 2007)

Nutter Butters are good 

Wallace


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 15, 2007)

Mint Milanos please thank you.

Oh look it's turned into a cookie/snack thread. 

Whats' your heart cookie?


----------



## missyscove (Feb 16, 2007)

Mini Mint Milanos are my personalpreference. But, here's the trick. Only in thesummer time when it is just warm for the chocolate to slightly melt sothat the two halves can be separated and eaten.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*Why thank you! I'll let them knowyou think so. I'm still fairly new to the whole showingrabbits/breeding according to the standard thing. But wow I've come along way in just one short year. Me and all the hippity hops are veryproud. 

Id on't know if we have nicer stock...maybe our standard just calls for a prettier rabbit than you? 

minilops wrote: *


> Your rabbits on the other hand, are incredibly beautiful! You have much nicer dutch stock in the US than we have here.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*Keep em' comin', I bat 300 


missyscove wrote:*


> The babies will band together and throw peppermint patties at you, a


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

*Millk + milanos please thank you


missyscove wrote: *


> Mini Mint Milanos are mypersonal preference. But, here's the trick. Only inthe summer time when it is just warm for the chocolate to slightly meltso that the two halves can be separated and eaten.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 16, 2007)

Blyre, Nutter Butter's rule!!! Yum, hard on teeth though, mine are practiclly fake.:shock:

That's why I no longer eat sweets! :run: (Other way dude!) Heee...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

Nutter Butters are dumb. And shaped like women from the 50's.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 16, 2007)

I think your dutch have shorter snouts than oursfrom side-on and your nose blaze is generally wider. The standards aremuch the same though.

I like toffee pops, mmm. Do you have them there?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

we have toffee everything. I hate toffee. Its dumb. 

Yes our dutch are bred to have heads shaped like a tennis ball.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 16, 2007)

Toffee pops are like a cheesecake base with caramel blobed on top and covered in choc. Yum but sickening if you eat too many.

Our dutch have funny faces! They are longer and pointier. My secondrabbit was a dutch from a pet shop but she was surprisingly pretty.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh, pointy face dutch. Those are like...shunned here. 

The toffee pop description would make me jump overboard.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2007)

Picture of Cymry sleeping with the Snausage.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 1, 2007)

That's ok Jesse, your guys lionheads would have us vomiting profusely!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2007)

*I an thoroughly confused. Jesse has no lionheads. Unless you count the pictures of my angoras in summer after their buzz...



minilops wrote: *


> That's ok Jesse, your guys lionheads would have us vomiting profusely!


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 1, 2007)

I just meant lionheads in America - they are one of the strangest looking rabbits! Your guys meaning your country sort of thing.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2007)

*I hate lionheads. Blame Europe. 



minilops wrote: *


> I just meant lionheads inAmerica - they are one of the strangest looking rabbits! Your guysmeaning your country sort of thing.


----------

